# COOLANT IN MY OIL



## Colatime1 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a 2001 jeep grand cherokee 4.0 And i have coolant in my oil , lots of it. So i did a new head gasket on it had the radiator flushed and it was running just fine , never overheated. I put about 50 miles on it and went to change the oil after running seafoam through it to clean it up and and there was even more coolant in my oil then before. Any ideas on this problem ?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Head gasket again? Was the head checked by a machine shop?


----------



## Colatime1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes i had it surfaced and pressure tested


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Was Googling to see if there was anything about the manifolds and came across this complaint (No7) within 2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee Engine and Engine Cooling System Complaints which could be your answer ?

I think this would have shown up in the pressure testing and may just be bad luck as to a coincidental further subsequent failure.

*The head cracking issue seems to be the result of several bad castings and I can only speculate that the cast iron used in one large batch made around the year 2000 must have been of poor quality. The area between the no.3 and 4 exhaust ports is the hottest part of the head and is subjected to the largest temperature fluctuations, making that the area most prone to crack. The first sign of a problem is unexplained loss of coolant. If there are no external coolant leaks, remove the oil filler cap and look between the valve springs of the no.3 and 4 cylinders.*


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Sure sounds like a bad head gasket to me. 

Did you over heat the engine before you had the head serviced?

BG


----------



## Colatime1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Since the head checks out i am dealing with maybe a cracked block or there was mention of a torque wrench that was not properly calibrated. I am going to reinstall the head tonight useing a new torque wrench and hope for the best.


----------



## Colatime1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF
> 
> Sure sounds like a bad head gasket to me.
> 
> ...


 IT did over heat to about 215 a few time but for only 2 or 3 min and after replaceing the head gaskit ,,, it still is mixing fluids.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you paid some one to work on the engine, I would be contacting them as to your problem. Still could be a bad head, or even could be a bad block.

BG


----------



## Colatime1 (Oct 11, 2012)

*jeep 4.0 water in my oil*

If the head checks out to be good but the motor heated up to 215 to 230 for about 5 min , where might the crack in the block be if it did crack ??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Please stay with this thread, not start a new topic.

215-230 I don't think that is very hot, assuming those readings are correct.

Did you notice a white smoke ?(aka steam) coming out from the engine/tail pipe?

Really don't hear much about cracked or warped blocks, but does happen.

Again you need to contact who ever worked on the head to make sure is was machined, new gasket used, properly torqued. 

BG


----------



## Colatime1 (Oct 11, 2012)

never did get white smoke out of it , when it started to over heat i parked it thinking it was the cooling fan. It was put back together with a new fan motor , a new radiator and a new head gasket. It was driven and tested three times before i took it home . I put 50 miles on it with no problems. I was changing my oil and noticed coolent in the oil, i then checked the radiator and it was full of milk shake. Had i not changed the oil , i never would have known any thing was wrong. I have been talking to the shop that instaled the radiator and ran the test on it and they are working with me to try and figure this one out . But they are leaning tword the possible cracked block.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

If there is coolant in the oil its one of three things, head gasket, head, or block, head gasket will be a blown area around the outside of the cylinder holes, cracked head will be between the water and oil ports, crack in the block will be between a water jacket and oil area


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Agree... 215-230 would not be considered overheating. 



Basementgeek said:


> Please stay with this thread, not start a new topic.
> 
> 215-230 I don't think that is very hot, assuming those readings are correct.
> 
> BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Its been my experience that older cars from the 70's yea 215 was way too hot, but not damaging, modern cars 215 is warm not anywhere close to overheated
My old 89 S10 Blazer ran 220


----------

